# Can't download Dropbox



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm baaaaaack!  Just tried to download Dropbox and amazon shows it is not compatible with my Fire tho when I enter Dropbox in the amazon search it shows "Dropbox for Kindle"?  Help pls.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, have you tried yet to download apps from sites other than Amazon? That's what you need to do for Dropbox.  You can get it at their site, or from another site that has tons of apps, like 1mobile.  Here's the instructions for 1mobile:

First, be sure you have enabled applications from unknown sources -

Gear in upper right corner > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications > "On"

In browser, go to www.1mobile.com - on the right is a big "Download Now" button for 1Mobile Market, their app. Click on that, then Save on the next screen, then Open on the next screen. After that, click Install on the next screen, and then yes to opening it on the next screen.

The first time after installing, swipe through the first three screens, then either sign in with Google or skip it, and you'll get to the app market.  Within the 1mobile app market, search for your app by clicking on the magnifying glass at the upper right.  If found, click on the link for the app and then "Download" and it should begin.  1mobile will show a status bar and give you a chance to install the new app and open it.

----

Now if you want to get Dropbox directly from their website (there's no difference in what you'll get between 1mobile and Dropbox, other than maybe the version number, and you can always update it from either), then go to www.dropbox.com rather than 1mobile.com in the steps above -- I don't know the exact steps to follow since I didn't do it that way but I'd guess if you're doing it from the Fire, the Dropbox site will probably guide you to downloading the mobile app.  If you haven't signed up for an account with them yet, you may want to do that on your desktop/laptop where it's easier.

I'd still recommend downloading and installing the 1mobile.com app, though; you can get alternate browsers and other programs that work perfectly well on the Fire and are perfectly safe, that just aren't available on Amazon.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Again, TY steph.  sure apperciate your help.  Tried the download from Dropbox.com and it wouldn't work so I'll try the other as you suggest!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Did you point your Fire browser to this site?

https://www.dropbox.com/android


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WestPointer, make sure you enable apps from outside sites, as Steph mentioned:


Steph H said:


> Gear in upper right corner > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications > "On"


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Did you point your Fire browser to this site?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/android


If you have enabled apps from outside sites, when you go to this link from your Fire's browser, you should click on the "Download" button.

Then, check your notifications by tapping on the upper left hand corner where it has your Fire's name and a number in a circle. Scroll down. You should see "Dropbox.apk" download complete.

Tap on that. You will be given the chance to install the app and then open it.

Betsy


----------

